# Can my cockatiel nest on the floor?



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

on the bottom of my aviary i have woodchips. i have this plastic box upside down and in my old aviary one of my cockatiels laid eggs in there, but she was single. i have put this box in again because my cockatiels get bored and so they can explore... if they nest in there will it be alright?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Nesting is only OK when you have a mated pair and want them to make babies. Laying eggs is a big strain on the hen and it's not good to put her through that for nothing. 

If you want baby birds you'll be better off with a real nestbox.


----------

